# Ultegra headset in black?



## Velonautic (Jun 27, 2009)

Anyone ever seen an Ultergra threaded headset in black? Without any Shimano markings?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Velonautic said:


> Anyone ever seen an Ultergra threaded headset in black? Without any Shimano markings?


No. Every threaded Shimano headset that I've seen had been the aluminum and they've been marked Shimano.


----------

